# COUNSELLING WITH SURROGACY......



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Advice needed!

I'm aware we need counselling for Surrogacy, our clinic with Dr Gorgy has reccomended London Fertility Centre who he is linked with, and there next appointment isn't until 23rd May as the counseller is away..(how dare she have  holiday!!!   )

We are due to start treatment at the end of June and our surrogate is away until just before we start so we are pushed for time, and was hoping for the week of the 16th?

Does anyone know of a counselling clinic that we could use, they must deal with Fertility & Surrogacy?

Thank you.

Poppins x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

hi i have pm'd you
l x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi JJ1,

Thank you I've pm'd you back! x


----------



## mumtomadkids (Mar 29, 2011)

poppins im so happy to hear you have a surrogate i wish you all the luck in the world with everything.iv just had 2 blasts put in on saturday in russia xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Good luck mumtokids


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Guys....Im new to the surro pages. Got me a tummy mummy now too!! WOOOOO HOOOO!  


Poppins, Did you get a number? I have a chap from the Bridge centre if you still need a number. PM me if you do and I ll send the details.  Good luck with your treatment.


Sopical X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

sopical that is wonderful news, congratulations.  Can I ask where you found your tummy mummy.
Wishing you lots of luck
l x


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi JJ1. We are with COTS. We are also looking to transfer our embies to a new clinic too. Its all exciting and looking good again!! We are very excited. Where are you in your treatment?? 


Sopical X


----------



## angela1986xx (May 16, 2011)

Hi sopical 

I am just starting out as a host surrogate  what was your experience like? 
Angela.x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Thank you everyone, we managed to get appointments with a Lady in London near our clinic so it was easy for us and our Surro to get to, she had worked with my clinic before and she was nice, it was a bit daunting all the questions! but I know they need to do it.

Angela I've just PM'd you!   

Sopical, thanks and best of luck to you too.   

Mumtokids, best of luck, how is it going?   

Poppins x


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi there - just wanted to let you know that we used Jane at Zita West who did ours over the phone - pricey and a bit intrusive but she did it quickly as we were let down by the counsellor the ARGC recommended. We used her again for the second time and it was much faster and cheaper. Sadly our poor surro has had to pull out though as her son is really ill....back to square one for us    xxxxx


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Angel
stay away from S pathways complete rip off, so many couples have been ripped off by these people, its not safe,
try ww.surrogacynetwork.co.uk very safe and friendly and you'll find plenaty of nice Ips and surrogates to get to know-that way you can choose yourself who you work with
good luck

Lily x


----------



## pink_strawberry (May 30, 2011)

hi i am with cots and i did my surrogacy at the lister fertility clinic in london and their really lovely people their and if thats the place your going and you see liz she is the most lovelyest person in the whole world really makes you feel at ease!


----------

